# X-Kings Online Game (text based)



## BlueDragon1981 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey if anyone is interested in playing this text based game with me go to this link.... http://www.x-kings.com/public/new_user.php?friend=Drazel_Drexal

 It is an okay game. Not the best but I find myself logging on everyday. Doesn't take that much time out of your day either.

 Thanks,

 Blue


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh yeah I forgot one thing....if you want join the DragonAlliance guild

 Thanks,

 Blue


----------

